# Started cold smoking 16Lbs of bacon today.



## link (Feb 6, 2016)

Used Bears Dry cure method again (wife liked it so much she said I could not change the process). 

Two weeks in the fridge and out today with Oak/Apple mix of pellets in the A-Maze-N Tube.

It is a balmy 37° her today so i have the smoker in my crate blocking wind. I will let it go till the tube runs out. let it rest a bit and then fill the tube again. That will give me 8 hours of smoke.

Two 8lb bellies













20160206_121426_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Feb 6, 2016


















20160206_121641_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Feb 6, 2016


















20160206_121647_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Feb 6, 2016






Thanks for looking

Link


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2016)

Man those are some nice thick looking bellies!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 6, 2016)

Looks tasty!


----------



## link (Feb 6, 2016)

Here it is after four hours. Starting to take on some good color.













20160206_165639_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Feb 6, 2016






It has been resting a bit (I had to leave for a while) and I just loaded the tube up and got it smoking again for another 4 hours now.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 6, 2016)

Love that wind break, necessity is the mother of invention!

I missed if you said it, cold or warm smoking?

DOH! Just read the thread title again...... </slaps forehead with the heal of my hand>


----------



## link (Feb 6, 2016)

All Smoked and ready for slicing tomorrow. I had to try it to see if it was any good. So I sliced a couple of thick slices and fried it up.

It is pretty damn good.













20160206_203518_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Feb 6, 2016


















20160206_203900_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Feb 6, 2016






Thanks for looking.

Link


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 6, 2016)

You Sir are Killin It.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 6, 2016






Nicely done.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 7, 2016)

Nicely done, Great looking bacon.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 7, 2016)

Great looking bacon!

I wish we could get bellies that thick around here.

Al


----------



## murraysmokin (Feb 7, 2016)

Looks great


----------



## link (Feb 7, 2016)

Ok, Last of the pics today. All sliced up not counting the scrap pieces I got 13 vac sealed pounds and a pound and a half of nice scraps for soup or something.













20160207_121315_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Feb 7, 2016






A freezer full of bacon makes for a happy wife.













20160207_124638_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Feb 7, 2016






Thanks for looking.

Link


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 7, 2016)

Nice job, Link!!

Al


----------



## tropics (Feb 7, 2016)

My little 3 pounder needs a few more days. Nice job Link

Richie


----------



## foamheart (Feb 7, 2016)

Great looking bacon!

What is the grinder?


----------



## mowin (Feb 7, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Great looking bacon!
> 
> What is the grinder?



I don't see a grinder in that pic, I do see a slicer tho.. I believe its a Gander Mt slicer. If so I've got the same one.


----------



## mowin (Feb 7, 2016)

Nice looking bacon. Happy wife, happy life..:biggrin:


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 7, 2016)

Beautiful bacon.   Well done


----------



## link (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks for the comments guys.

Foam, no grinder, that is my slicer. It is the Gander Mountain commercial model.

Link


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2016)

Nice Job, Link!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That Bacon looks Awesome!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## link (Feb 8, 2016)

Hard to go wrong using the Bear Method. 

Thanks!


----------



## link (Feb 6, 2016)

Used Bears Dry cure method again (wife liked it so much she said I could not change the process). 

Two weeks in the fridge and out today with Oak/Apple mix of pellets in the A-Maze-N Tube.

It is a balmy 37° her today so i have the smoker in my crate blocking wind. I will let it go till the tube runs out. let it rest a bit and then fill the tube again. That will give me 8 hours of smoke.

Two 8lb bellies













20160206_121426_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Feb 6, 2016


















20160206_121641_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Feb 6, 2016


















20160206_121647_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Feb 6, 2016






Thanks for looking

Link


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2016)

Man those are some nice thick looking bellies!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 6, 2016)

Looks tasty!


----------



## link (Feb 6, 2016)

Here it is after four hours. Starting to take on some good color.













20160206_165639_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Feb 6, 2016






It has been resting a bit (I had to leave for a while) and I just loaded the tube up and got it smoking again for another 4 hours now.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 6, 2016)

Love that wind break, necessity is the mother of invention!

I missed if you said it, cold or warm smoking?

DOH! Just read the thread title again...... </slaps forehead with the heal of my hand>


----------



## link (Feb 6, 2016)

All Smoked and ready for slicing tomorrow. I had to try it to see if it was any good. So I sliced a couple of thick slices and fried it up.

It is pretty damn good.













20160206_203518_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Feb 6, 2016


















20160206_203900_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Feb 6, 2016






Thanks for looking.

Link


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 6, 2016)

You Sir are Killin It.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 6, 2016






Nicely done.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 7, 2016)

Nicely done, Great looking bacon.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 7, 2016)

Great looking bacon!

I wish we could get bellies that thick around here.

Al


----------



## murraysmokin (Feb 7, 2016)

Looks great


----------



## link (Feb 7, 2016)

Ok, Last of the pics today. All sliced up not counting the scrap pieces I got 13 vac sealed pounds and a pound and a half of nice scraps for soup or something.













20160207_121315_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Feb 7, 2016






A freezer full of bacon makes for a happy wife.













20160207_124638_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Feb 7, 2016






Thanks for looking.

Link


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 7, 2016)

Nice job, Link!!

Al


----------



## tropics (Feb 7, 2016)

My little 3 pounder needs a few more days. Nice job Link

Richie


----------



## foamheart (Feb 7, 2016)

Great looking bacon!

What is the grinder?


----------



## mowin (Feb 7, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Great looking bacon!
> 
> What is the grinder?



I don't see a grinder in that pic, I do see a slicer tho.. I believe its a Gander Mt slicer. If so I've got the same one.


----------



## mowin (Feb 7, 2016)

Nice looking bacon. Happy wife, happy life..:biggrin:


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 7, 2016)

Beautiful bacon.   Well done


----------



## link (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks for the comments guys.

Foam, no grinder, that is my slicer. It is the Gander Mountain commercial model.

Link


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2016)

Nice Job, Link!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That Bacon looks Awesome!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## link (Feb 8, 2016)

Hard to go wrong using the Bear Method. 

Thanks!


----------

